# DIY "Cease And Desist" Letter: can one be sent in Ireland?



## heretohelp (18 Mar 2010)

Hi All,

I would like to know if anyone knows whether or not a cease and desist letter can be sent here in the Republic Of Ireland.
I want to send one to an individual who had been spreading hurtful lies about me . If anyone knows I'd be greatful of a response. I cant really afford to go to a solicitor but will if I have to . I just googled this and cant find any information .

Thanks All


----------



## csirl (18 Mar 2010)

*Re: Cease And Desist Letter Query*

As far as I'm aware, there is no legal barrier to anyone sending a cease and desist letter. Often they are used as proof that the potential plaintiff raised the issue with the other party before resorting to legal action. 

One thing to note, if you write in a cease and desist letter that you will be going legal if the person does not stop, you really need to be prepared to do so - you'd be in a very weak position if the person ignored the letter and you didnt follow up.


----------



## heretohelp (18 Mar 2010)

*Re: Cease And Desist Letter Query*

Hi,
Thanks for the reply. I would be in a position to take it further yes. Im just so upset at the moment over it all but really need to get the ball rolling and put an end to it. So, I was going to find a template today online for a cease and desist letter and send it by registered post before the end of the day. I just needed to know if it was possible and whether or not I could get into hot water by sending one. Thanks so much for the reply


----------



## nuac (19 Mar 2010)

*Re: Cease And Desist Letter Query*

might be as well to take legal advice first to be sure that you are entitled to take legal action over the complaint and that you have a reasonable chance of winning


----------



## csirl (19 Mar 2010)

*Re: Cease And Desist Letter Query*



nuac said:


> might be as well to take legal advice first to be sure that you are entitled to take legal action over the complaint and that you have a reasonable chance of winning


 
Also a good idea becuase you want the complaint to be framed in the correct language - e.g. you need to know if it is slander or libel that you are accusing the person of.


----------



## missdaisy (19 Mar 2010)

*Re: Cease And Desist Letter Query*

I would also advise taking legal advice. It will be quite obvious from the style of your letter and the fact that it isn't on headed paper that it is from you and that you have not sought legal advice.


----------

